# 5 month old feeding lots but not sleeping!



## blew (Aug 6, 2008)

Please help. My DD aged 5 months is breast fed and has always fed frequently rarely going longer than 3 hours although we have had some nights when she has missed out 1 feed. In the evening I give her a bottle of formula and have been doing this since 12 wks as otherwise she would just feed constantly from our teatime to bedtime. 

A fortnight ago we began weaning on the advice of my hv as we just couldn't fill her up. She had been a little more settled in the day but evenings and nights are just as bad. 

Last night she had a bottle at 7.15, then I fed her from 9 till 11 with barely a break, then she proceeded to scream as though she was in pain until 12.30 when we finally got her to sleep. She then woke up at 3 screaming but I managed to pacify her and she slept for an hour. I fed her at 4 and then was up again at 6.

I am absolutely exhausted as on top of this my 3 yr old DS has started nursery this week and I have to go with him to support him and leave DD with my mom.

My DH and I are wondering if the formula is upsetting her although she has been having it since 12 weeks. Could she have developed an intolerance towards it even at this stage?

We do not know what to try next?

please can you give us some advice.

Thanks x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Blew,

Sorry for the long delay in reply, work has been hectic as is life at the mo  

Just wondering how you are getting on with your little one??

Let me know

Luv V xxx


----------



## blew (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

She is now having a taste at breakfast, dinner and tea and has been much more settled in the daytime.

At 8pm approx we now give her a 9oz bottle of Aptamil hungrier formula and on some nights she has slept for 6 hours which is a big improvement. 

I think she would eat a larger amount of food now but am worried if I give her too much too soon she will pile on too much weight!
She was 6lb 5 at birth and now at almost 24 weeks is 14lb, but the last couple of weeks she has gained 9oz in a week.
What do you think?


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Blew,

How are you doing with the weaning?? Is you little one taking to it well?

Let me know

Luv V xx


----------



## blew (Aug 6, 2008)

The weaning is going well now thanks!  

However the nights are still awful!! 

She is having a bottle of formula between 8 and 9  and doesn't usually need breastfeeding till about 3am, but she is waking hourly throughout the night and I just dont know why!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Blew

It maybe that the waking is more from habit now.

Babies need to learn how to get themselves back to sleep.

What do you do when she wakes up?

Is she in your bedroom?

Jxxx


----------



## blew (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi J,

We have been thinking she might be waking out of habit! 
I have probably made her worse cos I pick her up cos otherwise she cries so loud she wakes up her big brother. 
She is 6 months old on monday so we are thinking of putting her in her own room at the weekend. She is still sleeping in her carrycot in our room at the moment.

Love Blew x


----------

